
Slack acquisition by IBM coming soon? - azewail
https://www.businessinsider.com/ibm-slack-partnership-customer-digital-transformation-2020-2
======
verdverm
Hopefully, I would not be unhappy if Slack took the same road to hell as other
IBM acquisitions.

